# NorthStar's new flat box door wipers



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys, just a heads up that NorthStar is now putting polyurethane wiper seals on all their flat box doors, as well as on their corner box. Their pump seal has also been upgraded for greater suction and is also made out of polyurethane. It's supposed to be very durable, resistant to solvent based cleaner/lubes and it has very smooth action, even when dry. 

GLTT


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up that NorthStar is now putting polyurethane wiper seals on all their flat box doors, as well as on their corner box. Their pump seal has also been upgraded for greater suction and is also made out of polyurethane. It's supposed to be very durable, resistant to solvent based cleaner/lubes and it has very smooth action, even when dry.
> 
> GLTT


polyurethane is the bomb in durability:yes:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

My NS pump works super smooth


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I think i am gonna have to get on north star will have to find a supplier in aus or could look into great lakes:thumbup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I think there are Northstar dealers in Australia mate


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Im pretty sure pro plaster sell Northstar 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Shhhhhh aussie trying to score browny points maybe some north star give aways


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been hearing pretty good thing about North Star, hope it's all true. Just ordered a bunch of their stuff. Super pumped to get it tomorrow.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Arr1020 said:


> I've been hearing pretty good thing about North Star, hope it's all true. Just ordered a bunch of their stuff. Super pumped to get it tomorrow.


Awesome! All of our customers have been very pleased with them! :thumbup:


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

ProPlaster is a distributor for NorthStar in Australia.


----------

